# Celebrity Masterchef. Primavera 2017. Sky. Ecco i concorrenti vip.



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Sky sta per lanciare anche la versione "Vip" di Masterchef. La prossima primavera 2016, su Sky Uno, in prima serata, debutterà Celebrity Masterchef, talent culinario con i vip della televisione che si faranno giudicare, ai fornelli, dai giudici Barbieri, Bastianich e Cannavacciuolo (non ci sarà Cracco).

Ecco la lista dei vip che si contenderanno il primo titolo di Celebrity Masterchef: Antonio Capitani, Maria Grazia Cucinotta, Roberta Capua, Elena Di Cioccio, Enrica Guidi, Stefano Meloccaro, Filippo Magnini, Mara Maionchi, Nesli, Marisa Passera,Serra Yilmaz.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Dio mio.

Manca solo Gianluca Vacchi.


----------



## Gekyn (10 Settembre 2016)

E chi sarebbero i vip? Tranne un paio non ne conosco nessuno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Esatto , VIP ? Anche io ne conosco 2 + il rapper .


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2016)

Ne conosco massimo 2, ma che brutto così


----------



## Love (10 Settembre 2016)

le bocce della cucinotta...


----------



## Stex (10 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky sta per lanciare anche la versione "Vip" di Masterchef. La prossima primavera 2016, su Sky Uno, in prima serata, debutterà Celebrity Masterchef, talent culinario con i vip della televisione che si faranno giudicare, ai fornelli, dai giudici Barbieri, Bastianich e Cannavacciuolo (non ci sarà Cracco).
> 
> Ecco la lista dei vip che si contenderanno il primo titolo di Celebrity Masterchef: Antonio Capitani, Maria Grazia Cucinotta, Roberta Capua, Elena Di Cioccio, Enrica Guidi, Stefano Meloccaro, Filippo Magnini, Mara Maionchi, Nesli, Marisa Passera,Serra Yilmaz.



Antonio Capitani: bo
Maria Grazia Cucinotta: ok attrice con tette giganti
Roberta Capua: presentatrice attrice?
Elena Di Cioccio: bo
Enrica Guidi: bo
Stefano Meloccaro: bo
Filippo Magnini : nuotatore
Mara Maionchi : rompiballe delle radio e tv
Nesli: rapper 
Marisa Passera: radio dj
Serra Yilmaz.: bo

direi bene sti vip


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2016)

Prima di tutto dovrebbero sistemare l'edizione "normale", che l'anno scorso è stata una cosa terribile.


----------



## Tic (10 Settembre 2016)

Che finaccia ha fatto Nesli...


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky sta per lanciare anche la versione "Vip" di Masterchef. La prossima primavera 2016, su Sky Uno, in prima serata, debutterà Celebrity Masterchef, talent culinario con i vip della televisione che si faranno giudicare, ai fornelli, dai giudici Barbieri, Bastianich e Cannavacciuolo (non ci sarà Cracco).
> 
> Ecco la lista dei vip che si contenderanno il primo titolo di Celebrity Masterchef: Antonio Capitani, Maria Grazia Cucinotta, Roberta Capua, Elena Di Cioccio, Enrica Guidi, Stefano Meloccaro, Filippo Magnini, Mara Maionchi, Nesli, Marisa Passera,Serra Yilmaz.



Burak Yilmaz? Dal Galatasaray a Masterchef?

Sarà degrado puro secondo me. L'apice dello schifo


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> Antonio Capitani: bo
> Maria Grazia Cucinotta: ok attrice con tette giganti
> Roberta Capua: presentatrice attrice?
> Elena Di Cioccio: bo
> ...



Ho cercato per caso una di queste sconosciute. Enrica Guidi.
Google ti dà come primo suggerimento "Enrica Guidi seno". Forse ho trovato il motivo per cui l'hanno chiamata


----------



## wfiesso (11 Settembre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Che finaccia ha fatto Nesli...



Gli è andata pure troppo bene


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

mah, già le ultime edizioni cominciavano a diventare troppo ripetitive, sempre le stesse esterne, prove uguali. 

l'edizione coi vip sarà una trashata al livello del grande fratello vip.


----------

